# How do I create a 5% solution of Iron Sulfate?



## LawnCareAddict (Feb 18, 2019)

I know there has to be a chemist out here in Lawn Forum Land. I have 30lbs of Ferrous Sulfate Heptahydrate, FeSO4 7H2O, at a purity rate of 99.5%. What I want to do is create a 5% solution/concentrate. How many ounces of Iron Sulfate do I need to add to a gallon of water, to create that 5% concentrate?

Thanks for any help you can provide...GRW


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

6.4 oz Ferrous Sulfate per gallon. Note that adding this will increase volume of liquid above 1 gallon


----------



## LawnCareAddict (Feb 18, 2019)

That's all!? Thank you, so much for information.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

When applying Ferrous Sulfate you typically apply a 0.5% solution as a foliar spray. More can cause leaves to blacken then brown. Ferrous Sulfate also turns to Ferric Oxide unless in an acid solution. Do not let any Ferrous Sulfate solution contact painted surfaces or concrete or brick or stone. or vinyl fencing.


----------



## LawnCareAddict (Feb 18, 2019)

Now I'm a bit confused...These two Liquid Iron products show a 5% and 6% of Iron. How much (ounces) should I be putting down per 1000sf? These were the products I was basing my 5% concentrate on. What am I missing? I knew chemistry would come back to haunt me one day!

https://postimages.org/]







[/url]


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@LawnCareAddict welcome to tlf.

The answer to the second post is, it depends. There are two ways to apply iron to a lawn (or trees/shrubs). One is to the soil and then roots absorb it. The other one is to the leaves and it is absorb thru the leaf.

The second image is designed for soil. How do I know? The statement at the end says apply water to get to the root zone. Also the rate is higher (8oz/ksqft) since some is lost in the soil. This product works when your soil pH is below 7. At higher pH, the iron bounds and it is hard for the root to take it. But your profile says you are in central Indiana. We typically have high pH in our soils (8.1 in mine) due to all the limestone (hard water?). This means that this method is not that useful.

The second method of foliar involves applying the iron with water to the leaves. Let it sit long enough (no rain) with some nitrogen to promote absorbing and you will get instant green up. Since you are bypassing the roots, the rates are much lower. You will also need to a backpack sprayer to get uniform distribution.

I normally target around 0.2 to 0.4 oz of iron/ksqft. The product you listed at 6% iron will need around 4oz/ksqft to get 0.24oz of iron/ksqft (4*.06). The first time doing this go with a low rate. Greendoc described what happens if you do too much, a black lawn. From experience, it looks horrible.

I use a product called FEature that is a powder that I mix with water. One of the big benefits is that is it chealated, so not likely to stain the driveway.

Chemistry comes back to haunt me every once in a while, but so far calculus is staying away.


----------



## LawnCareAddict (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks...Now I got it. Great info, and advice on this site.


----------

